# Wild Camping spots in England



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Enter any spots you know in this topic thread


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*wild camping*

there is a good layby on the stratford upon avon to moerton in marsh road,just after the roundabout traveling towards m-i-m on right hand side(sit's well back)
pete


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Lake District wildcamp*

Near Ullswater.
Approaching Ullswater from the north on A5091, half kilometre south of Dockray, old quarry on right. Hard surface, enough space for 6 MHs. Public toilets at National trust car park Aira Force (2kms). Sheltered.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

North Yorkshire Moors, it is actually signposted as a lorry park although you wouldn't have thought it, right on the top with splendid views. It is just off the A169 Pickering to Whitby road, just before you get to Sleights turn left signposted Grosmont (Not the first turning left, signposted Grosmont) 100 yds up there you'll find a compact gravel parking area on the left.


----------



## 91958 (May 1, 2005)

bsb2000 said:


> just before you get to Sleights turn left signposted Grosmont (Not the first turning left, signposted Grosmont)


Um, is there 2 left turns signposted Grosmont? :?


----------

